# Manual and Model number help



## ECHO (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Group
Bought a used blower yesterday.. The guy had no manual and when I got home saw the sticker where it should has faded away..


I do have the engine number, 143.999005.. It is a craftsman 9hp / 26 inch cut.. Has the ez-steer, Headlight , also a dashboard right in front of you with the shift for the 6 fwd and 2 rev gears and the UP/ Down chute control. The left / right chute control is down on the left side operated with the know.


I do have pics. but can't figure out how to post em..



I am trying to figure the correct model so I can download a manual.. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF ECHO. I can't help with the blower manual, but here is your engine information and manual. Sears engine number 14(9).999005 is a Tecumseh HMSK90-156525D if you need to order parts. I believe the 149 number is actually a 143 number ( 143.999005)
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## ECHO (Sep 18, 2019)

*Thank you*, I corrected that number...This model number may be tough.. There are so many. No way anywhere I found to narrow it by Hp. or cut size...


----------



## Barb Fournier (Sep 23, 2019)

We were given a sears craftsman snowblower model C950-52474-6 with no manual or key.

Hoping someone can help us out


----------

